# 24 acre farm in foothills of ME



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Have seen a farmhouse/barn/shed/workshop/woodshed on 24 acres in a tiny New England village near me. Asking price is $95k.
What have temps been where you are ? Worst it got here was about 91 w/55% humidity & a breeze. This is 20 mi. south of me, so just out of mountains for better growing season - as you may guess, I'm thinking hard about it myself.
Survivalist writer Mel Tappan said a small village was the safest place for hard times .
Usually asking price today is a jumping off point for negotiation - I'm a realtor.
Oh, and 18 acres more for sale @ $20,000 . This is a good price.


----------

